# usage of wegen



## Scotty Love

How would I use the word "wegen"?

Dose it mean "because of" or "about"?


----------



## Henryk

Scotty Love said:
			
		

> How would I use the word "wegen"?
> 
> Dose it mean "because of" or "about"?


 
It's "because of". In German the genitive must follow after that by all means, and *not* the dative as many natives think (that's the reason why it's discussed in the other thread in this forum).

For example:
_Wegen des Regens_
_Wegen des Spiels_


----------



## Jana337

Scotty Love said:
			
		

> How would I use the word "wegen"?
> 
> Dose it mean "because of" or "about"?


I can't think of a situation where "about" would be a correct choice.
"Because of" is a correct translation. "Wegen" is followed by the genitive case.

Wegen seiner Krankheit muss er zu Hause bleiben.

Maybe you could write some sentences and post them here for corrections? 

Jana


----------



## Scotty Love

Jana337 said:
			
		

> I can't think of a situation where "about" would be a correct choice.
> "Because of" is a correct translation. "Wegen" is followed by the genitive case.
> 
> Wegen seiner Krankheit muss er zu Hause bleiben.
> 
> Maybe you could write some sentences and post them here for corrections?
> 
> Jana


Ok, here are a few I'm thinking of

"I can't dance because of my foot"
"I'm lost because of you"

Can you translate those for me with helpfull details?


----------



## heidita

Scotty, helpful.

Well, you are supposed to try first, then we will correct and make some suggestions.


----------



## nurdug51

Scotty Love said:
			
		

> Ok, here are a few I'm thinking of
> 
> "I can't dance because of my foot"
> "I'm lost because of you"
> 
> Can you translate those for me with helpfull details?




Ich kann wegen meines Fußes nicht tanzen .
Wegen dir bin ich verloren ????  ( hier wäre der Zusammenhang hilfreich)


----------



## Brazilian dude

I'm lost because of you could be Deinetwegen bin ich verloren gegangen, couldn't it?

Brazilian dude


----------



## Henryk

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> I'm lost because of you could be Deinetwegen bin ich verloren gegangen, couldn't it?
> 
> Brazilian dude


Almost. If you delete "gegangen" it'll be the best translation I could think of. 

But we should keep it literally first, that's why: "Wegen dir bin ich verloren."


----------



## Brazilian dude

Or maybe he means Deinetwegen habe ich mich verlaufen?

Brazilian dude


----------



## Henryk

nurdug51 said:
			
		

> Ich kann wegen meines Fußes nicht tanzen .
> Wegen dir bin ich verloren ???? ( hier wäre der Zusammenhang hilfreich)


Ist ja nur ein Beispielsatz. 

Ich kann wegen meines Fußes nicht tanzen.
Meines Fußes wegen kann ich nicht tanzen. (seldom)
Wegen meines Fußes kann ich nicht tanzen.


----------



## Henryk

Brazilian dude said:
			
		

> Or maybe he means Deinetwegen bin ich mich verlaufen?
> 
> Brazilian dude


Nope, you're on the wrong track. "verlaufen" requires "haben" (not "sein"). However, the sentence would have another meaning then.


----------



## Brazilian dude

Ich weiß, dass reflexive Verben haben als Hilfsverb bedürfen.  Schau mal oben! Ich biete nur einige Möglichkeiten, weil ich keine Ahnung hatte, was die andere Person meint.  Hier dachte ich, dass er vielleicht sagen wollte, dass er von den anderen Personen seiner Gruppe abgekommen war.

Brazilian dude


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:
			
		

> But we should keep it literally first, that's why: "Wegen dir bin ich verloren."


 
I'm sorry, Henryk, but you are contradicting yourself here: wegen + gentive is the only correct way is what you've said. But now you want us to believe that "wegen dir" is a more appropriate translation? I can't follow your logic.


----------



## Henryk

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, Henryk, but you are contradicting yourself here: wegen + gentive is the only correct way is what you've said. But now you want us to believe that "wegen dir" is a more appropriate translation? I can't follow your logic.


Nun ja, da hast du Recht.
Die also doch einzig richtige Lösung ist: "Deinetwegen bin ich verloren." Eine verflixte Angelegenheit ist das.


----------



## Whodunit

Henryk said:
			
		

> Nun ja, da hast du Recht.
> Die also doch einzig richtige Lösung ist: "Deinetwegen bin ich verloren." Eine verflixte Angelegenheit ist das.


 
Ich glaube, du sagst das nur mit Widerwillen. 

Glaubst du nicht, dass schon "wegen dir" mindestens genauso häufig wie "deinetwegen" ist? Und da der Duden es auch erlaubt, wird es bald auch so sein, dass "wegen" demnächst nur noch mit dem Dativ verwechselt wird. Ich denke, dass "erinnern" früher auch den Gentiv regierte:

Ich erinnere mich eines schönen Erlebnisses. (heute gehoben)
Ich erinnere mich an ein schönes Erlebnis. (heute normal)


----------



## selters

Henryk said:
			
		

> It's "because of". In German the genitive must follow after that by all means, and *not* the dative as many natives think (that's the reason why it's discussed in the other thread in this forum).
> 
> For example:
> _Wegen des Regens_
> _Wegen des Spiels_


 
Soll ich nach _wegen_ die Genitivform der Personalpronomen benutzen? Also, nicht _Wegen dir bin ich traurig_ sondern _Wegen deiner bin ich traurig_?


----------



## Lykurg

"Deinetwegen bin ich traurig."

"Wegen dir bin ich traurig" ist eher schlechte Umgangssprache, "wegen deiner" (ohne Objekt^^) völlig ungebräuchlich.


----------



## selters

Lykurg said:
			
		

> "Deinetwegen bin ich traurig."
> 
> "Wegen dir bin ich traurig" ist eher schlechte Umgangssprache, "wegen deiner" (ohne Objekt^^) völlig ungebräuchlich.


 
I'll answer in English... I didn't mean _deiner_ as the personal pronoun, but as the genitive of the personal pronoun _du_.

Take this example:

_Wir gedenken des toten Mannes._

Which personal pronoun would you insert instead of _des toten Mannes_ if you were to replace it the noun with a pronoun?

_Wir gedenken seiner._

Would that sound "völlig ungebräuchlich" to you?

EDIT: I just found a quote on Wikipedia regarding gen. of pers. pronouns: "The use of genitive personal pronouns is very rare in German and many Germans are unable to use them correctly."

I'm not surprised we didn't learn genitive of the personal pronouns in upper secondary school; they're probably almost never in use...


----------



## Lykurg

No, "wir gedenken seiner" is correct and in use, but in modern German limited to this special context of mourning.

Another example:
Ich brauche ihn nicht mehr (standard) - Ich bedarf seiner nicht mehr (old-fashioned/poetical)


----------



## Whodunit

selters said:
			
		

> EDIT: I just found a quote on Wikipedia regarding gen. of pers. pronouns: "The use of genitive personal pronouns is very rare in German and many Germans are unable to use them correctly."


 
Lykurg is right that "wegen deiner" does sound strange, and that "deinetwegen" is the correct form. But I must disagree that it's not "schlechte Umgangssprache", it's just colloquial, and not bad! 

Here's something about genitive pronouns when they are used without a noun following:

meinetwegen (= wegen mir)
deinetwegen (wegen dir)
seinetwegen (= wegen ihm)
ihretwegen (= wegen ihr)
unsertwegen (= wegen uns)
euretwegen (= wegen euch)
ihretwegen/Ihretwegen (= wegen ihnen/Ihnen)
dessentwegen/deswegen (= wegen diesem)

meinethalben
...
meinetwillen
...

Hope it helps. 

PS: There are often those "self-created" traffic signs that say "30 km wegen uns", which means that you are not allowed to drive faster than 30 km/h because of kids playing there.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> unsertwegen (= wegen uns)



Bleibt zu ergänzen, daß auch die Nebenform "unseretwegen" standardsprachlich ist. Ich vermute, daß diese Form in Norddeutschland sogar die verbreitetere ist. Für mich klingt sie auf jeden Fall sehr schön und gewohnt...

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Bleibt zu ergänzen, daß auch die Nebenform "unseretwegen" standardsprachlich ist. Ich vermute, daß diese Form in Norddeutschland sogar die verbreitetere ist. Für mich klingt sie auf jeden Fall sehr schön und gewohnt...
> 
> Kajjo


 
Das stimme ich zu. Ich finde auch, dass "unseretwegen" schön klingt, allerdings sehe ich das bei "euretwegen" nicht. Frag mich bitte nicht, warum ...


----------



## MrMagoo

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Bleibt zu ergänzen, daß auch die Nebenform "unseretwegen" standardsprachlich ist. Ich vermute, daß diese Form in Norddeutschland sogar die verbreitetere ist. Für mich klingt sie auf jeden Fall sehr schön und gewohnt...
> 
> Kajjo


 
Wie?! "unsertwegen" ist Standard und "unseretwegen" eine Nebenform?!
Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, es ist genau andersherum...


----------



## Kajjo

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Wie?! "unsertwegen" ist Standard und "unseretwegen" eine Nebenform?! Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, es ist genau andersherum...



Ja, finde ich auch OK. Im Duden ist es derzeit andersherum aufgeführt, aber ich empfinde es genau wie Du, MrMagoo! Vielleicht sind ja auch beide Formen gleichwertig? 

Grüße,
Kajjo


----------



## heidita

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Wie?! "unsertwegen" ist Standard und "unseretwegen" eine Nebenform?!
> Ich hätte jetzt gesagt, es ist genau andersherum...


 
Muss ich auch sagen. Ich hatte _unsertwegen_ noch nie gehört.


----------



## gaer

heidita said:
			
		

> Muss ich auch sagen. Ich hatte _unsertwegen_ noch nie gehört.


Have you never heard it or never seen it? It seems like a natural thing to do, to contract that word if you are talking very fast. But that does not mean it is done. I was just curious.


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> Have you never heard it or never seen it? It seems like a natural thing to do, to contract that word if you are talking very fast. But that does not mean it is done. I was just curious.



I have never done it. Even in rapid and stressed situations I would say unseretwegen, vielleicht notfalls unverständlich zusammengezogen zu etwas wie lautmalerisch "unsritwegen".

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Kann ich Kajjo nur zustimmen, weder gehört noch gesehen.


----------



## rustymason

"30 km wegen uns."  Awwww, ain't that sweet?  Reminds me of the auxiliary construction signs we have here in Texas.  They say something like, "Drive carefully, my daddy works here."  Next to the words is a stick-figure drawing of a man working -- drawn, ostensibly, by a child.


----------



## gaer

Kajjo said:
			
		

> I have never done it. Even in rapid and stressed situations I would say unseretwegen, vielleicht notfalls unverständlich zusammengezogen zu etwas wie lautmalerisch "unsritwegen".
> 
> Kajjo


That was what I was thinking of, something like "unsritwegen". Have you ever been taped while talking? If this is done frequently, you might be shocked at how your speech differs from what you think it is. This is true for me. I'm not talking about grammar or usage but rather about pronunciation. I know that I speak very clearly when I am concentrating on doing so, which is absolutely necessary when I teach. But when I'm not thinking about what I'm saying, I'm not so sure. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

heidita said:
			
		

> Kann ich Kajjo nur zustimmen, weder gehört noch gesehen.


Results 1 - 10 of about 938 for "unsertwegen". 

As always this does not show that it is correct, even a little bit. But it does appear often enough to suggest a speech pattern. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

heidita said:
			
		

> Kann ich Kajjo nur zustimmen, weder gehört noch gesehen.


 
Ich nicht. Ich kenne sowohl "unseretwegen" als auch "unsertwegen" - gesprochen wie geschrieben, obwohl ich nur die längere Form selbst schriftlich benutzen würde. "Unsretwegen" ist hier auch verbreitet. Im Klartext: Ich kenne alle drei Versionen, geschrieben wie gesprochen.


----------

